# Hello



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

Just want to say hello.

Hello.

Will look forward to seeing if the US is any more enlightened than when I last looked in.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 6, 2014)

Dude!  Beelzebub!  Hell yes!  Whoever you are, welcome to... this place


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

Thank you Goddess.

I wonder if our paths have crossed on higher, or lower planes ...


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

Please excuse this bit of nonsense I will now post. :/


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

7


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to USMB.


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

6


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

5


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> 7




I believe you mean "42".


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

4


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

2


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

1

Thank you for your indulgence.  Pardon for having to post these.  Forum rules, apparently. ...


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

And 0


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Uhmmm, ok...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

And here I thought you were working up a big lather just to get our attention...


----------



## editec (May 6, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> Just want to say hello.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Will look forward to seeing if the US is any more enlightened than when I last looked in.



And THIS is the place you look?

Lad you have been tragically misinformed if you imagine this place is a good example of US intelligence


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Well, now, that is just totally disappointing. I mean, our new member [MENTION=48863]Beelzebub[/MENTION] just counted down to 0 as if he has something important to say on his own introduction thread, and then he just disappears.

I haz the sadz.

Oh, well, now I will go and clean out my sock drawer.


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

No.

Was counting down to the end of the world, but it was cancelled last moment, because I missed out 3.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> No.
> 
> Was counting down to the end of the world, but it was cancelled last moment, because I missed out 3.




Well, G-ddammit, go back and do it right this time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

editec said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to say hello.
> ...




Hey, if people here can string words together in any grammatically correct fashion, you have already improved dramatically.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Beelzebub said:
> ...



Are you speaking of the USA, or of this forum in specific?


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, now, that is just totally disappointing. I mean, our new member [MENTION=48863]Beelzebub[/MENTION] just counted down to 0 as if he has something important to say on his own introduction thread, and then he just disappears.
> 
> I haz the sadz.
> 
> Oh, well, now I will go and clean out my sock drawer.



Pardon me for the anticlimax Statistikhengst.
You have probably been a member for too long to know, but there are restrictions until a newby has made 15 posts.

I like your slogan.  And look forward to see if your rhetoric lives up to it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, now, that is just totally disappointing. I mean, our new member [MENTION=48863]Beelzebub[/MENTION] just counted down to 0 as if he has something important to say on his own introduction thread, and then he just disappears.
> ...




Do you understand the meaning of my username and the language from which it comes?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

You also get ++ points for having spelled my username correctly the first time out to bat.

Bravo!


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

"Are you speaking of the USA, or of this forum in specific?"

I'd go with the former, but not dispute if you suggested the latter would be appropriate.




Statistikhengst said:


> Do you understand the meaning of my username and the language from which it comes?



Doesn't everyone?
I thought German was nearly the official language of the US.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> "Are you speaking of the USA, or of this forum in specific?"
> 
> I'd go with the former, but not dispute if you suggested the latter would be appropriate.
> 
> ...



No. There is no official national language in the USA and German is not even high up on the list these days.  It looks more like English, then Spanish.

Time to go back and take a hard look at that sock drawer...


----------



## AquaAthena (May 6, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> Just want to say hello.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Will look forward to seeing if the US is any more enlightened than when I last looked in.



Hello Beelzebub,

So happy you have chosen to join USMB.


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

TY Aqua Athena.

Nice avatar you have there.  Is it ALL you?


----------



## Mr. H. (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

Interesting Mr. H.

Sounds like Ska.  Looks like punk.


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

I have no idea what they are, and care less than that, but I have seen a message:

"You currently have -15348 reputation point(s)."

Hahaha.  Thank you.
Someone has been working hard on my welcome.


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

Hossfly said:
			
		

> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pardon me Hossfly.
I didn't mean to offend.  (You will know when I do  )

I imagine this facility is to display approve of or disapproval of the comment.  Is it not?
Please let me know if you think I have misused the facility, as I have not seen any guidance on its use, yet.

Anyway, I can see we will have a few disagreements along the way.  I hope you enjoy them.  

PS:  I am blocked from PM'ing by the forum.  So you get a public reply.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (May 6, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> 1
> 
> Thank you for your indulgence.  Pardon for having to post these.  Forum rules, apparently. ...



We call this circumventing the rules. You won't last long doing stuff like this in your met and greet. 

Welcome. Have fun, but don't fall into bad habits.

There are many ways that you can contribute to this site - just be yourself, but don't think that this site is your personal playground. 


*From the Eleven Satanic Rules of the Earth:*

_#3 When in anothers lair, show him respect or else do not go there.

#4 If a guest in your lair annoys you, treat him cruelly and without mercy._


Remember that friend and tread lightly where you are a guest ~


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

Thank you Coyote. 
As said, I cannot pm, atm.

I will open another thread on the matter sometime.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

Well..whomever you are...you should not be red this fast.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (May 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well..whomever you are...you should not be red this fast.



There is no such thing; this "should."


----------



## cereal_killer (May 6, 2014)

Welcome Beelzebub! Enjoy the forums and our little community here..have fun!


----------



## Beelzebub (May 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well..whomever you are...you should not be red this fast.



I have no idea what that means.
Except, I think the Zionist tendency here doesn't like to be challenged.

But never mind.  I am sure the world will keep turning.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

Red marks via rep.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Well..whomever you are...you should not be red this fast.
> ...




And that statement says alot about YOU.

Ok.

Got it.


----------



## shart_attack (May 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome, horned one.


----------



## Beelzebub (May 7, 2014)

Thank you Gracie. 

Now to technical matters.

Edit:

All sorted now, thank you!


----------



## Beelzebub (May 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You mean "Perceptive"?

I see your slogan "Tikkun olam" is just a slogan Statistikhengst.
You have no intention of healing or reconciling anything.  Just opposing what you thought about once a long time ago, and don't wish to reexamine.

A pity.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Beelzebub said:
> ...



For a newbie, you sure go after members here really fast.

I personally don't give a damned what you think of my slogan or what it means to me. You are not my judge and you are not my jury. If you post anti-semitic stuff in USMB, then expect to hear from people who don't like it. It's really that simple.

Kind of having a hard time thinking you are a newbie. Most newbies go out of their way to be kind and respectful and get to know people, but you, you have somehow decided to latch onto me as if you know me....

Hmmmmm.....


Well, time to go wash my socks.


----------



## Beelzebub (May 7, 2014)

Pardon, Statistikhengst 

I didn't realise that when you post to me I was not supposed to reply.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

You can do anything you want as long as it doesn't break usmb rules. It's really that simple.

And with that, ciao.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> For a newbie, *you sure go after members here really fast.*
> 
> I personally don't give a damned what you think of my slogan or what it means to me. You are not my judge and you are not my jury. If you post anti-semitic stuff in USMB, then expect to hear from people who don't like it. It's really that simple.
> 
> Kind of having a hard time thinking you are a newbie. Most newbies go out of their way to be kind and respectful and get to know people, *but you, you have somehow decided to latch onto me as if you know me....*



 You've posted in Beelzebub's introductory topic * thirteen times*

*waves hand like a Jedi*

Hitler died :-(  You are now at peace.


----------



## Beelzebub (May 7, 2014)

I think Statistikhengst was love bombing me.


----------



## April (May 7, 2014)

Interesting intro thread...






welcome to the USMB...


----------



## Beelzebub (May 7, 2014)

Thank you. AnD.

I try to not be boring.


----------



## Beelzebub (May 8, 2014)

Just like to say, this is a good buzzing discussion forum.

Well admin'ed too by the looks.

If it has a drawback it is almost TOO busy, with over 2000 posts a day.  How does one keep up?
Still...

Thanks to those who admin.  I wont be as active as in these two days, but defo will be in here when I can.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 8, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWyMIJZGebA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWyMIJZGebA[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (May 14, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> Just want to say hello.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Will look forward to seeing if the US is any more enlightened than when I last looked in.



Hello again. I remember you well... mate.


----------



## Beelzebub (May 14, 2014)

No you don't.

But thanks anyway.


----------



## Ropey (May 14, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> No you don't.
> 
> But thanks anyway.



You're welcome.


----------



## SayMyName (May 14, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> Just want to say hello.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Will look forward to seeing if the US is any more enlightened than when I last looked in.



Welcome. Though, for what you are looking to see,  I don't think you will find much has changed.


----------



## Beelzebub (May 16, 2014)

Actually, I'm seeing it has.

Things have definitely moved in the US.


----------



## sameech (May 17, 2014)

Beelzebub said:


> Just want to say hello.
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Will look forward to seeing if the US is any more enlightened than when I last looked in.



Hello.

I guess enlightenment is in the eye of the beholder, and by "eye" I mean "bias".

Feel free to tell us how horrible we are though because that really teaches us something new


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 17, 2014)

Hey Beelzebub.  Who's your favorite demon?


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, now, that is just totally disappointing. I mean, our new member [MENTION=48863]Beelzebub[/MENTION] just counted down to 0 as if he has something important to say on his own introduction thread, and then he just disappears.
> 
> I haz the sadz.
> 
> Oh, well, now I will go and clean out my sock drawer.



Ewww.....lots of stinky socks in  drawer....


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 22, 2014)

Lilith is my favorite demon


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome to USMB. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------

